
LaTeX Workflow on iPad (Captioned) - SuperTachyon
https://youtu.be/piQSxo5Gmxw
======
melling
Sounds like he has a productive setup.

Has anyone used the Working Copy git client? I’d like to use GitHub from my
iPad.

